# Throttle Position Sensor Location



## kstory92 (Jan 25, 2014)

So after my CEL and EPC both went off, and the diagnosis pointed to the TPS. The problem is I can't find it on the car. No forums on here have an answer to this. When I google it, I get answers anywhere from the gas pedal assembly to it actually being built inside of the throttle body itself. Does anyone know for sure before I spend far too long ripping the wrong part of my car apart?

Many Thanks in advance!

'01 Jetta GLS
2.0L Gas


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

The TPS is in the TB.What code(s) are you getting exactly? And you'll need something better than a generic OBD scanner to test and fix this. As a TB alignment will need to performed to get the TB "sync'd" with the ecu and the gas pedal.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Yes we need to know exactly what fault codes you're getting to answer this question. If you're only using generic OBDII, TPS/APP codes can be tough to decipher and diagnose. Generally VCDS or a dealer level tool is required here, and it's definitely required to adapt the throttle once any work is performed on the system. What engine code is this, AEG or AVH? That makes a huge difference as well.

But in short, yes, the TPS is inside the throttle body and not serviceable separately.

That being said, actual throttle body/TPS failure is rare. Which is why we're asking for more info.


----------



## TurboRich2.0 (May 26, 2013)

*Throttle/Pedal Position Sensor*

I have a Jetta (MKV) 2009 2.0T and want to know how to get to the throttle position sensor. Images would be helpful, too. I just want to check the wires for contact before I am forced to take it to the dealership.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

TurboRich2.0 said:


> I have a Jetta (MKV) 2009 2.0T and want to know how to get to the throttle position sensor. Images would be helpful, too. I just want to check the wires for contact before I am forced to take it to the dealership.


You need VCDS to proceed with diagnosis on that car.


----------



## TurboRich2.0 (May 26, 2013)

*Throttle/Pedal Position Sensor*

Thanks Anony... I realize the need for VCDS; however, I just want to make sure that the wiring isn't loose, as that has been common with these. Also, when I top off the charge on the battery, that is when the code resolves itself--another clue that peak voltage is helping to bridge a loose connection. I'm asking how to get at it, to look into it, and check it with my multimeter, and just give it a visual inspection.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

All you can really do is make sure the connector on the throttle body is seated and good. I don't think VW has a procedure to test that TPS with a multimeter, it's a drive-by-wire throttle unit, all the sensors are built into it and test procedures involve the scan tool and using the meter only to verify wiring between that connector and the ECU.

You might also want to load test the battery and verify alternator operation, low voltage can cause all kinds of weird issues.


----------



## barchiola (Jun 4, 2016)

Anony00GT said:


> All you can really do is make sure the connector on the throttle body is seated and good. I don't think VW has a procedure to test that TPS with a multimeter, it's a drive-by-wire throttle unit, all the sensors are built into it and test procedures involve the scan tool and using the meter only to verify wiring between that connector and the ECU.
> 
> You might also want to load test the battery and verify alternator operation, low voltage can cause all kinds of weird issues.


Just found this thread and would have loved to have also found guidance for where to find the throttle body and the connector/wires that are generally responsible for the associated fault codes. 

Here's some guidance for the next person to come along. The video uses a Tiguan but it looks about how my B6 Passat is with the same engine.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDbscY68-28

Farfegnugen, until stuff starts to fail, then it's not so farfegnugen.


----------



## Eliudca93 (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi Folks, so I have a 2013 VW Jetta Gli that previously turned on the engine light and gave the code p2015. After multiple consultations and research I replaced the manifold intake with an oem one revised model. First start after the replacement was a little rough, some trembling. After that however everything was working fine except for the ocational tremor when in idle. Today however it turned on the check engine again and gave out p2127 code which comes out as throttle/ pedal position sensor. Mind you the manifold was only replaced 2 days ago and I'm wondering what this could be, maybe a loose connector? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TcyrilW (May 6, 2021)

Hello, I have a question regarding my 2009 VW CC. I have error code P0221; reading Throttle/ Pedal Position Switch B Circuit Range/Performance (TPS). I purchased a new throttle body today then figured out that it might have something to do with the sensor underneath the pedal. Does anyone know where I can purchase the pedal position sensor that's compatible with my car?


----------

